# weight same before and after cure?



## Relentless999 (Sep 5, 2009)

Does the weight change after cure?


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 5, 2009)

It really shouldn't. If most of the moisture is not out of the buds before they go into jars, the environment in the jars will become extremely helpful for the growth and colonization of mold and other nastiness.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't understand the question.  The buds will lose a lot of weight after drying; however; during the cure, the buds shouldn't change much.


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 5, 2009)

its done drying.  the outside of the buds are really dry but if bent quite a bit the stems will snap, so i figure if i put it in the jars now the moisture content will be right..  im gonna weigh it now since its done drying, and i was just wondering if the weight would be about the same now compared to 30 days later after curing.

thanks


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi R999...

It should be very close to the same...  within grams.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 5, 2009)

Well let's discuss what actually happens during the drying and cure, in relation to water.

When the plant is chopped, it has it's maximum water weight that is it's circulatory system, much like the blood system in a human.

Then you hang it to dry. It dries from the thinnest outside parts that have the most exposure to air, to the thickest, inside parts of the plant.

After the initial drying of 3 to 7 days (common), the outer parts of the plant are crackly dry. If you handle the plant roughly at this point, good parts of it may break off it's outermost dry parts.

The thickest, and inside parts of the plant still contain moisture. This becomes obvious when you start your cure. After a couple days in the curing container, the parts that were crackly dry are now moist again! The water that was retained in the thicker parts has migrated to the the entire plant via evaporation and absorption or plain old fashioned "sponge" effect where the water bleeds into surrounding plant tissues.

During the cure, this remaining water is evenly distributed throughout the plant matter and evaporates at a slower pace than if left open to the air, as in the drying stage of the process.

This slow rate evaporation allows for the breakdown of some non-psychoactive elements of the plant into more psychoactive elements. This is a good thing.

Between the elimination of what water weight remains in the plant, and this can be as much as 10% of the original water weight, and the breakdown of the non-psychoactive elements into more psychoactive elements, two things happen that make the weed better; first the plant mass has slightly decreased. Secondly, it has more psychoactive properties.

The cure also helps make the plant better for our consumption by burning and inhaling. It will be smoother and have a richer taste. For exactly the same reasons as those in curing standard tobacco products.


----------



## Moto-Man (Sep 7, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Well let's discuss what actually happens during the drying and cure, in relation to water....
> 
> The cure also helps make the plant better for our consumption by burning and inhaling. It will be smoother and have a richer taste. For exactly the same reasons as those in curing standard tobacco products.



Thanks for this comprehensive explanation, Stoney.  I learned something 

Also, when curing, that chlorophyll smell dissipates while more engaging smells develop 

Cheers,


----------



## 420benny (Sep 7, 2009)

Stoney, were you ever a teacher? I ask because you have a knack of explaining things that are interesting to read, but most importantly, easy to understand. Thanks for sharing here. I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 8, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Stoney, were you ever a teacher? I ask because you have a knack of explaining things that are interesting to read, but most importantly, easy to understand. Thanks for sharing here. I always enjoy your posts.


Well thank you, benny. Over the years, I've been in many situations that required me to teach someone how to do something that I already knew. As a result of doing it so many times, I've gotten better at it through trial and error. (The school of hard knocks)

I've had so many times that I wished someone had taught me better, that I try not to repeat the same mistakes that I've experienced.

My goal is to cover this entire planet in weed.... hehe


----------

